# NFS Undercover minimum specs



## alexyu (Nov 16, 2008)

If anybody didnt find out yet...

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS: 
- Windows XP and VISTA with latest service pack installed 
- Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) CPU running at 2.8GHz or higher (3.0GHz if running Windows Vista) 
- 1GB RAM 
- Geforce 6500, Radeon 9500 or better DirectX compliant video card with Pixel shader 2.0 or above (AGP and PCIe only) using a supported chipset (see below) 
DirectX compatible sound card 
- 8X or faster DVD Drive 
- 5.5 GB of HD space required to install game 
- DirectX Nov 2007 edition (included)


I'm surprised, they look very low... when you see this:

[YT]lu8DpJGG088&fmt=18[/YT]


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Nov 16, 2008)

So it should run on my PC on min settings


----------



## bm23 (Nov 17, 2008)

you mean that video is of gameplay on lowest settings? if it is then i would love to see what it's like to max it out.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2008)

no. he was saying how low the minimum the requirements were. the gameplay footage in vid is not shown on low settings. that'd be a crappy way to advertise a product.


----------



## alexyu (Nov 18, 2008)

It's out!


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate waiting for deliveries! 

I ain't playing till my monitor arrives.


----------

